# frame and panel bookcase construction



## DeanF (Mar 29, 2010)

I am going to make 2 frame and panel construction bookcases. (6 ft tall, 3 ft wide, 13 inches deep) I am planning on using solid wood for everything except the 1/4" oak panels. (There will be 5 panels up each side of the bookcase approximately 8.5"x11") With panels that small I read somewhere that it would be ok to glue them in place instead of have them float. 

So, is that true, or will I have problems in the future if I glue them in??

*Second...*

When I look at bookcase construction, they usually dato and glue the center shelf in permanently, and have the other shelves movable. I don't really need the shelves to be repositioned, since it will look best with this style bookcase to have the shelves line up with the horizontal pieces on the bookcase sides. SO...Do I dato in all shelves? or...make a small ledge with quarter-round or the like for the shelves to sit on? or...something else?

Thanks for your advice.

Dean


----------



## DeanF (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone have any advice??


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I was watching to see myself*

If this were my project: 
Glue in the side panels with dabs of glue, not real heavy and brush into the groove/dado made along the length or height of the frame and into the rails that run crosswise. 
I would also dado the shelves into the crossrails for support, no little strips.
I would rabbet the back side of the long frames to accept a 1/4" plywood back and with the case front side down, check for square and pin nail the shelves and back to the frame.
The side frame with the cross rails should be checked to see that the dados all line up across when placed side by side. A pin nail will hold them in place while gluing.
The face frame can sit on surface and project an 1/8" or so to the sides to conceal any misalignment....:laughing:
This glue up will be a little tedious so have a calm helper available.:yes: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree with Bill. If the side panels are plywood, you can glue them in a rabbet all around. That will keep them flat and add support to the frames. Before you glue the panels or the shelves, check for square. Don't glue the back.


----------



## DeanF (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, good advice. I'll post some progress pics as time goes on.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup, panels can be glued, no problem. I don't make any open shelves over 30" long. I use KV 255 standards let in with shelves on KV 256 shelf supports. I don't fix any shelves in small open cases.


----------

